# Vitamix vs masticating juicers...



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi. I was all set to buy the omega masticating juicer when my friend posed the question, why the juicer over the vitamix...I hadn't really thought about it and wondered--which do you prefer? Do any of you have both? As I see it, the only thing the omega does that the vita mix can't is make pasta--and I'me not interested in that feature...what are the pros and cons of whole juice vs juicing without pulp? I'm pretty sure the omega doesn't heat the juice as much as the VM, right? VM is 2HP, omega 80 rpms.

Now I'm just not sure which to get!
I'm looking for juicing capabilities, frozen fruit "sherbet" and nut butters--they can both do those, right? So then I'm wanting ease of use and the most nutrients maintained in the juicing process. Any ideas, thoughts? Thanks!!!







:


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Can the vita mix seperate out the peel and seeds? That is the thing I love about my juice extractor.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

No, the Vitamix works as a super-duper blender--it blends--or pulverizes the whole plant into juice. Anyone?


----------



## mllrym (Feb 1, 2007)

I have both a Vitamix and a juicer.

I use my juicer when I have an extra 20 minutes in the morning (Juice and clean, etc). I like the taste of juice coming from my juicer.

I use my Vitamix when I have 5 minutes to juice. I throw in the fruits and veggies and then use a nut milk bag to strain the juice from the pulp. Cleaning the vitamix is a breeze.

I have made nut butters and soups in my vitamix. I use my vitamix a lot more than my juicer, but like I said, I do like the taste of my juice from the juicer......


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Nutritionally I think the Vitamix is superior because it retains the fiber of the fruit/vegetable.

I make smoothies in my Vitamix. The only thing I use my juicer for is to juice spinach alone to use when making pasta. If I put the spinach in the Vitamix I'd have to add water (or something) and that would dilute it. Oh, also for the rare occasion when I need a bit of apple juice for a recipe; Vitamix can make apple SAUCE but not apple JUICE per se.


----------



## FeliciaGrames (Sep 18, 2018)

mllrym said:


> I have both a Vitamix and a juicer.
> 
> I use my juicer when I have an extra 20 minutes in the morning (Juice and clean, etc). I like the taste of juice coming from my juicer.
> 
> ...


It's a wise decision! The better way is to combine them! I'd like to recommend cold press juicers(masticating) for sure! the juice will be so much healthier and taste so much better, thanks to the unique mastication method(source). This process doesn’t use heat during the extraction process


----------



## samiterpak (9 mo ago)

I have a Vitamix and I definitely prefer it over juicing for its many benefits. It's quicker to use, especially when I'm pressed for time in the mornings before work. I also like to keep the pulp in my juices/smoothies for the highest nutritional value & because I need more fiber in my diet. It mostly depends on your personal preference, but a Vitamix is worth the investment, in my opinion.


----------

